# Money transfers to the UK



## mikiek (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have been sending money to the UK for a while now but still haven't found a good solution. I have about another 12-16 months to pay my UK debt off so need to transfer money on a monthly basis.

Originally I used my US bank to transfer into my UK bank account, but the wire fee is $50 and it takes about 4-5 days to transfer the money. After some research on this forum (and a few others) I signed up for an account with Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments
They charge $5 for the transfer and give you a reasonable rate, but the process is not what I was looking for. Once you purchase GBP you have to wire your USD into their bank account in New York. My US bank charged me $25 for this wire. I save about $25 but I now have two transactions per transfer and I still have to go to my bank to make the wire transfer.
I signed up for an account with www.xoom.com but they do not operate in Colorado (and don't tell you until you try to transfer). The reason I wanted to use xoom.com was that they charge $5 for the transfer (if you pay directly with your US bank account) and you can pay them with VISA or an online transfer which is free (E-Check I think?)

Does anyone know of another company that I can use which will give me a cheap transfer, with an average exchange rate, where I can transfer the money from my US account directly into their bank?

I would appreciate anyones advise on this.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have always used ..XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What Davis1 said.


----------

